# Riding in the Winter



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

With winter finally arriving in many parts of the country I started putting together the various tips that people have sent in about riding in the snow, slush, and ice of winter. 

I try to ride at least a few times a week just to keep my guy legged up and my butt used to the saddle so when the weather breaks we're ready for the back country.

Rather than put the beasties up for the winter here are some thoughts on riding safely through the winter.
read more here


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Good tips. Here in the Miami river valley of OH we have already dealt with pastern deep mud, a little snow, frozen mud, and more mud.

I think formerly muddy ground full of hoofprints that is now frozen is a real problem. Totally uneven and unforgivingly hard.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, please share your tips for riding in -40 weather.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

mildot said:


> Good tips. Here in the Miami river valley of OH we have already dealt with pastern deep mud, a little snow, frozen mud, and more mud.
> 
> I think formerly muddy ground full of hoofprints that is now frozen is a real problem. Totally uneven and unforgivingly hard.


We're practically neighbors - and yes, I agree, the ground on most of the trails in this area isn't great for riding. Either it's a sloppy mess of mud and standing water, or it's a frozen mess of ice-filled holes and ridges of hard frozen mud. 

I'd rather have snow than the ice and mud.


----------

